# CloudCone- Launching our WHITE LABELED VPS RESELLER PLATFORM, managed with OnApp



## cloudcone (Apr 21, 2021)

Hope all of you are doing well!

I'm Dulsara, CEO at CloudCone, and I'm really excited to introduce you to our unique White Labeled VPS Reseller platform.

TL;DR

- Purchase cloud resources, like RAM/CPU/Disk and IPs with which you can create VMs.
- A fully white labeled server control panel for your end users to manage their Virtual Server, with features like Backups, Snapshots, VNC and a lot more.
- Seamless integration with our WHMCS module or any other platform via API
- Customize the look and feel of your clients panel, including domain, logos, colors and many more.
- Generate links to share with your client, which enables them to manage their server instantly via the CloudCone client area or API.
- As a reseller, you get OnApp access to manage your cloud.
- Starting at $15 per month (Early Bird Deal)
- Quick run-through: 




---
What is included in the platform?

As a reseller/partner you get the option to purchase vCPU, RAM, SSD Disk, and IPs in Bulk and sell them through WHMCS or any other platform integrated via our API.
You get access to OnApp to manage your cloud resources.

How does your client's experience look?
When building the product, we kept your client in mind, giving your client the best available VPS management experience derived from our own client area, to explain it more, we have a video for you. The interface looks like this:






Some features for your client are:
- Reboot, Shutdown, Restart, Launch VNC on the server
- Rebuild, Reset root password
- Take and restore snapshots
- Setup automatic backups
- Restore backups
- One Click Apps (coming soon)
- Advanced Statistics (coming soon)
- rDNS (coming soon)
- Firewall (coming soon)

WHMCS integration?
We have developed an open-source WHMCS module which integrates the platform out of the box. You can make certain features like backups and snapshots available per VPS (which you can markup more). Future features can be controlled via the WHMCS module in a similar way.







*Overall features of the platform:*
- Create VMs of any size based on your resources
- Intuitive, feature rich control panel for your clients
- Shareable links to manage a server under your own domains
- 100% White labeled
- Multiple brands per account
- OnApp access to manage your cloud
- Zero maintenance on nodes and network/uptime
- 24/7 Support for platform related issues

To give back to the community, we've dropped the starting commitment from $50 to *$15* per month, and made the backups and snapshotting features free for life! These are early bird prices for limited partner accounts.

Want early bird pricing? you can place your order here: https://app.cloudcone.com/partner/create
If you have any questions and feedback regarding this let's discuss on the comments <3

P.S: We also launched our API v2. Check out https://api.cloudcone.com to see the new features along with the partner/reseller API.


----------

